# Oregon Militia



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

What are your thoughts on the recent happenings in Oregon where the Militia has taken over a Govt building ?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Oregon leads the US is sex trafficking. I'm thinking pretty blond girls get kidnapped and put on a slow boat to China and get raped, unless they are pristine. Then they go for more $$$

Lots more to worry about than ranchers abusing livestock


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

my thougts are that they are picking a fight they cant win. 

The us gov can be taken on with weapons only after SHTF. untill then, no, not a chance.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I think they have a point. I wish them luck and blessings.


----------



## nevrdun (Dec 2, 2013)

I don't think this will be the last stand off we will see...people are very disappointed with the government.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I think they have an excellent point.
The federal judges ruling was purely an activist decision nd most folks would not call out the judge.
As far as seizing a federal building, well... I sense another Branch Davidian (Waco) experience brewing.

This may not have a happy ending... that being said... the militia is making a HUGE point on an unconstitutional ruling by the federal judge that the US Atty Gen will capitalize on... just like Janet "send-them-tanks" Reno did.

We'll see how the media/ low info voters treat the situation.


----------



## screwedby (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm sure they have a valid issue. However, the government already has done a good job of painting them as kooks.

And as we have seen in the past the government does not take kindly to being told they are wrong.

I predict they will not hesitate to shoot and burn, given the chance.

With Obama and his policy of "Never waste a good catasraphe" they may decide to spend millions and millions of dollars by just surrounding the place and sitting on it.

Then they can use this great groupwank as their poster child of why not to put up with children when they act out.

Americans will not flock to the Bundys' aid like the Bundys think they will.

Remember John Brown?

But I agree, the Bundys will not be the last protest, nor the last protest crushed.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

there is a reason we have a court system. use it's pointless to be getting in a stand off... no way out.


----------



## Armed Iowa (Apr 4, 2014)

Though they may have a valid issue, handling it in the way they are doing will only result in bad things for them. I instantly thought of Waco and the innocent people that were killed due to a crazed David Koresh.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

and when they are shot by federal authorities, those numbers will go into the liberals gun violence statistics that they use to try and disarm us.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a sign of the times. Whether you agree or disagree with what they are doing is not the relevant point. What is relevant is that people who are otherwise peaceful law abiding types have started behaving in a radical manner.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

It is ridiculous if you think that a non violent end to this is not easily acheivable.


1. the fire station is used in summers, that is months away
2. the us gov has tons of ways of knocking out a small area without lethal force

I won't go into great detail, however, at this point it is a protest. 

how long that protest lasts is the real question now. 

what we do know is that large amounts of police resources will not be tied to this for very long so if large numbers of police arrive they are more likely to diffuse through intervention. 

for armed protestors though you would expect it to be swats. in order to get that number of swat you would need to bring in officers from all over, oregan ain't that big so you are talking special FBI teams if applicable.

not much intel

but what I do know is that there is no reason for it to have to become violent.

as soon as any law enforcement officers are injured or killed it will get ugly.

likely the FBI will bring in a negotiator.

if any officers who are brought in are injured it will get ugly.

however I think they will have a hard time getting a court setence commuted, that I think requires a presidential decree, I could be wrong on that though.

The president would have two choices.

1. commute the sentence.
2. turn the so said US militia movement into a domestic terrorist organization.... (perhaps not really the case)

none the less in my mind it makes far more sense to commute an already harsh sentence on a 73 year old and his son who set fires on their land to insure their cattle and their property didn't get destroyed.

really, this should be common sense.


they could pump that thing full of tear gas or knockout chems damn easy.


this is a pretty big deal for ranchers I would think

like from the hammon side they say they set a fire they gave advance notice of and got permission to light to get rid of junipers on their land... it burned onto nearby federal land and burned nothing of great value.

the second was to save winter grazing lands from being burned from a fire coming from federal lands.

no one was injured in either fire.

should a rancher who starts a fire that gets out of control on their own land go to jail for a minimum of 5 years, no I don't think so.
should anyone.. what about someone at a federal park who starts a campfire that gets out of control? 5 years minimum?
should a rancher who starts a fire to stop a fire burning from adjacent property, morally no there is nothing morally wrong with that.

Do I think they did something wrong, only in the second one, and with that I think that it was more like reckless endangerment of the firecrews in the area and only because they didn't provide notice of their burn during a fire burn.

I think the fine or whatever it is for violating the fireban would have been far more reasonable. or some type of reckless endangerment, but frankly I think that their property which was valued at more, could have been lost, you might question, what was the greater loss, in this case the greater loss would have been their property burning up, or their cattle burning up, on the federal side there was a few trees and brushland. 

the logic on this just says they had the right idea in mind, and that these wern't arsons on federal land, they were fires that spread to federal land.

They didn't actually start any fires on federal land.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

GOOOO Ducks


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

Well this will likely feed right into the great gun debate this Thursday on CNN when obumer tells us how we can stop all the senseless killing with additional background checks. He'll probably add that anyone with a history of disagreement with the government can no longer get a gun, especially if they like/support ranchers. He's worried about the no-fly list. What he should be worried about is the millions of gun owners who are fed up with the this government.

1895gunner


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The important thing to note here is that the two ranchers who are being sent back to jail for more time an a judges decision, are reporting peacefully. The protest and siege is being organized by the Bundy clan with no interest in the fight, other than to stand up to the continued governmental over reaching powers on citizens. In fact, the Bundy's have declared a call to all American patriots to join them.

It doesn't sound like they plan on going home without making some sort of loud statement, good or bad ..... we will have to see.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Armed Iowa said:


> What are your thoughts on the recent happenings in Oregon where the Militia has taken over a Govt building ?


While I think it will end badly for the militia members, I do believe that you'll see more of this. Our government has completely forgotten who they work for, they refuse to listen to us, they view us as the enemy, and it seems this sort of action is the only thing that gets their attention.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

beach23bum said:


> there is a reason we have a court system. use it's pointless to be getting in a stand off... no way out.


The court system is the cause of this problem. An activist judge ordered them back to jail after they had served the terms of their original sentence.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

After reading some of whats going on, I do believe there is a legitimate gripe between this group and the government, particularly in the fact that the hammonds where already sentenced and served said sentence. I believe that when there is a discrepancy like this in the criminal justice system its good policy to err on the side of being lenient to the defendants and not towards the prosecution. In fact, I think it down right stinks that these guys already did the time imposed on them by a judge and now they have to do 5 more years because the prosecutor got his panties in a wad.

All that being said, what the militia is doing now is wrong and if they are true men of conviction, honor, and patriotism then they will leave peacefully. I can't help but feel that if BlackLlivesMatter or The Blank Panther Party was behind this then perceptions among the media along with the general public would be different. That's saying those that disapprove now might approve and vice versa. The bottom line is, like many I was critical of BLM in the aftermath of the events in Ferguson and Baltimore, this event is directly related. Neither rioting nor using force to seize and occupy a government building along with threatening physical force against law enforcement officers is not the answer, they are both wrong.

Crap like what happened to the Hammonds along with an infinite amount of other injustices committed by our government from the President to the local city commission could be eliminated if people would participate in the political process. Get off your butts and go vote or better yet run for office. Do research on all the candidates and find somebody you can vote for, they're the ones that pass the laws/ordinances, appoint judges you don't elect and over see law enforcement. Don't whine about how the ship is already sunk when you do absolutely nothing to try and fix it. Starting this November lets resolve to start cleaning up and kicking these corrupt bureaucrats to the curb.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

I was watching the local Portland news this morning and they are now saying that the ranchers set the fire to cover up their poaching.. Funny how I have been hearing that they set the fire to protect their land from wild fires but now the media is saying they were poachers..


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm guessing the team with the most resources wins. Lol !


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The more I read about this, the more I agree with our good friend Salty's advice; Believe Nothing the News Media Says.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

For you who think they are acting incorrectly and wrong.. that is exactly what the British said about the colonist...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> For you who think they are acting incorrectly and wrong.. that is exactly what the British said about the colonist...


I was skimming over the news articles yesterday and the liberals were calling them domestic terrorists... kind of like when they are losing an argument, they call you a racist. I think this is going to be their new go to buzz word.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

news you won't get on tv.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

12 Things The Media Won't Tell You About the Militia Occupation in Oregon


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Smear campaigns in the media are as common as fleas on a dog. At this point I don't believe a thing the media says. My guess is that they'll paint them as radicals to push the gun control agenda while serving up a heaping pile of angry white male propaganda.


----------



## Robb_b (Aug 3, 2015)

They've stated they aren't a militia. They've said they will only fire if fired upon. The talking heads have labeled them a militia. They are ranchers who want to be able to use their land as they see fit. While we need the wildlife refuges we also need these ranchers to do what they do everyday. Otherwise people start going hungry. It's sad how the only thing that the media is screaming about is guns. Omg he has a gun he's the spawn of Satan.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Maine-Marine said:


> For you who think they are acting incorrectly and wrong.. that is exactly what the British said about the colonist...


One of if not the biggest reason's for the American Revolution was that the colonies had no representation in the British Parliament that was passing laws and levying taxes against them. King George//Parliament was petitioned several times to allow colonial representation but they denied it. Every one of these protesters/militia has the ability and right to vote for all offices that are up for election. Its two totally different things.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> One of if not the biggest reason's for the American Revolution was that the colonies had no representation in the British Parliament that was passing laws and levying taxes against them. King George//Parliament was petitioned several times to allow colonial representation but they denied it. Every one of these protesters/militia has the ability and right to vote for all offices that are up for election. Its two totally different things.


Just like all of the repubs keep rolling over for Obama and the liberals?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> 12 Things The Media Won't Tell You About the Militia Occupation in Oregon


Here are two of the items mentioned I would like more info on:

The Hammonds have already served some time - Dwight served three months in prison and his son served one year, but a judge said the sentences were too short under federal law and ordered them back to prison for four years each, USA Today reported. *What triggered a judge's involvement. Was it fully initiated before their release or initiated some time before? What is his jurisdiction over the original sentencing judge?*

The militia is led by a member of the Bundy family - The occupation is being led by Ammon Bundy, 40, and two of his brothers. Bundy is the son of Nevada rancher Cliven Bundy, who made headlines in 2014 for staging a standoff with federal agents over grazing rights. "We're planning on staying here for years, absolutely," Ammon Bundy told The Oregonian. "This is not a decision we've made at the last minute . . . The facility has been the tool to do all the tyranny that has been placed upon the Hammonds." *Who is funding this standoff supposedly prepared for the long haul, as stated years of it takes it?*


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

Just chiming in to set some facts straight, not taking sides, YET.

They were convicted by a jury of a crime that had a statutory minimum sentence of five years.

In the trial transcript the prosecutor adamantly defended the ranchers right to have guns with them while conducting business.

They were convicted primarily from testimony of a family member, no government witnesses provided any direct testimony.

Still researching the matter.

CT.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

James m said:


> Just like all of the repubs keep rolling over for Obama and the liberals?


The reason Obama is the president is 65,915,796 (51%) of the 126,849,296 people that bothered to show up on election day in 2012 voted for him. Whats sad is only 54.9% of the people that bothered to register to vote actually turned out. Make no mistake, this isn't a government conspiracy or oppression, we did this to ourselves.


----------



## CTHorner (Aug 6, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> The reason Obama is the president is 65,915,796 (51%) of the 126,849,296 people that bothered to show up on election day in 2012 voted for him. Whats sad is only 54.9% of the people that bothered to register to vote actually turned out. Make no mistake, this isn't a government conspiracy or oppression, we did this to ourselves.


This post should be flagged and etched in stone! If there was a t-shirt I would buy it, and wear it until it fell apart!

CT.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

The DHS will come kill them all. They best sober up and go home.


----------



## jamisonbirdsong (Dec 29, 2015)

Armed Iowa said:


> Though they may have a valid issue, handling it in the way they are doing will only result in bad things for them. I instantly thought of Waco and the innocent people that were killed due to a crazed David Koresh.


I agree 100%


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Armed Iowa said:


> Though they may have a valid issue, handling it in the way they are doing will only result in bad things for them. I instantly thought of Waco and the innocent people that were killed due to a crazed David Koresh.


The Feds could have taken him without incident on one of his walks to town and was told so prior to the raid by local law enforcement. The Feds wanted to make a show to justify funds spent and more budget money and as an example to all. The Feds wanted violent action on their own part and refused to back down when opposed.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> One of if not the biggest reason's for the American Revolution was that the colonies had no representation in the British Parliament that was passing laws and levying taxes against them. King George//Parliament was petitioned several times to allow colonial representation but they denied it. Every one of these protesters/militia has the ability and right to vote for all offices that are up for election. Its two totally different things.


Do you seriously believe federal elected representatives truly represent the people? They only need us to get elected. Once in they completely sell out to the highest bidder.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I say sell tickets and drop a daisy cutter. Advise the occupiers of the pending major remodel.....I don't want anyone hurt.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

They should have gone for an M. L. King like non-violent protest. With the guns (bad timing with president FUBAR's ex orders) they just look nutty. Without the guns, they keep the attention on their cause, not their guns.


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

1) I think it is crap that the federal government owns 80% of the state of Oregon. That is unconstitutional in my mind. 
2) People should be pissed about BLM trying to take away land rights. Hell, I don't think there should be a BLM.
3) Militia taking possession of an unrelated federal building, after the people who were the catalyst for the situation said they didn't want help? Not liking that so much. 
4) Timing could not be worse - in fact the timing is so bad, I am kind of wondering who is really behind the whole thing...[cinches up strap on tinfoil hat]


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Janet El Renyo will come out of retirement and kill them all. Hope they wise up and go back home.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

/shrug

At this point I'd say just surround the area and not let anybody in and cut off the utilities. They'll get hungry//thirsty before too long, cite them for trespassing. They get to make their political statement, they get their day in court, the situation gets resolved and most importantly nobody gets hurt


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Janet and Sick Willy coulda done that at Wacko...but left wing democrats hate Christians. We know that. They will come to kill. They need to sober up and go back home.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Doc Holliday said:


> I was skimming over the news articles yesterday and the liberals were calling them domestic terrorists... kind of like when they are losing an argument, they call you a racist. I think this is going to be their new go to buzz word.


NPR called them Militants


----------

